# DTG+customization in SF Bay Area/Northern CA



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I started a thread similar to this I think almost a year ago. But I wasn't very specific in that thread and after going through a few more trials I can be more specific about what I want.

I am looking for a t-shirt printer that operates in the SF Bay Area or anywhere else in Northern California. Under the right circumstances, I am also open to working with someone in the LA/Southern CA region.

These are the main things I am looking for:

*1. "Large" sized DTG printing w/good ink coverage at least 16x20" print area* 

*2. Custom size labeling. Preferably done with complete neck tag removal or with American-made tear-away tagged t-shirts*

*3. American-made blanks.*

Anything else is a plus. Offering on-demand or fulfillment/inventory would be a huge plus but not necessary. Being able to attach my hang tags for me would be another plus. Offering embroidery or sleeve printing would be another plus. 

Offering other print methods such as screen printing or sublimation are of course nice options to have as well.

*But my main concern are the features in bold that I listed at the top!*

Really hope there is someone out there who can offer those services or who can point me in the right direction. The reason I am trying to go as local as possible is because I have had dissatisfying experiences working with online companies recently. Especially when it comes to quality control. I'm hoping that dealing directly with a business will give them more incentive to make sure they've done things correctly rather than sending me unacceptable work through the mail.

Thanks for any possible help in advance!


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

If you still need a DTG / Screen Printer in the Bay Area contact us! We offer all of those services.

Merch Monster Screen Printing Embroidery & DTG Direct To Garment Oakland + San Francisco Bay Area


----------

